

Best damn SVN client for macs - pinggoat
http://okoye.wordpress.com/2008/04/13/the-best-damn-svn-client-for-macs/

======
astrec
It's obviously multi-platform as it lacks that applesque aesthetic.

As an aside: It's hard to overstate the importance of learning to use your
chosen SCM from the command line irrespective of the GUI you pick - the GUI
tools invariably go MIA when the repository (or your local copy) gets pooched.

------
prime2
For those looking for a more Mac like interface I recommend ZigVersion. Also
here is a direct link to the SVN client discussed in the blog entry which is
sparse to say the least: <http://www.syncrosvnclient.com/>

